# replace interior doors or no/



## johnhoward (Sep 6, 2011)

All of the doors in my house are keyed alike. Only problem is, it's a skeleton key. We changed the front and back entry doors, should we change the rest. If so how can i recycle the doors and hardware?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What other doors? If interior what is wrong with a skeleton key?

If the doors look good--modern square box lock sets are available---not cheap,but cheaper than new doors I'll bet.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't change the interior doors if they're in good shape. There should be used furniture stores in the town that you live in.


----------

